# CruzeTalk decal?



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Where can I get my hands on a cruzetalk decal I'd like to show the love to everyone. I really want to put one up on my window let me know where I can get one. And how much they are. Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

They're free but good luck getting one, you have to post in a certain thread and they'll send you one but some people have been waiting over a year

heres the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/3-ch...us-your-cruze-get-free-cruzetalk-sticker.html


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so WHO do I need to know haha 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I will be making my own using my fiancé's Cricut machine. I just hooked her up with a program that will cut whatever I want via the pc, it will be easy. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah you can go Aaron's way or talk to "administrator" -Helena-
And she is the one that will process the order then the decal shop will ship them out.
Mine took 3 months to get back in March.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ok Aaron how much for one u got paypal?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

You should bring a bunch to the Lordstown Meet, if it costs too much I'll help pay for materials


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yeah you can go Aaron's way or talk to "administrator" -Helena-
> And she is the one that will process the order then the decal shop will ship them out.
> Mine took 3 months to get back in March.
> 
> ...


Do you have the name of the decal shop? Maybe they could just ship them out directly, even if there's a small cost associated?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Do you have the name of the decal shop? Maybe they could just ship them out directly, even if there's a small cost associated?


No I don't, she never gave it out.
Cause I would have called myself and see what the long wait was about.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, don't hold your breath on them. I asked for mine back in May. PM'd asking about them back at the end of November. Still nothing sadly.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Too late I'm already holding it! ****!! ONLY A STICKER CAN SAVE ME!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll get in contact with Helena about this.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i had my friend at a decal shop make me some. i figured that was easier than waiting for one.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I would like one as well. I have done what is required to qualify for one but no response??


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I haven't gotten mine! I'd love to rep CruzeTalk on the road 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I will see what I can do, and if it's okay with the site I'd be happy to distribute them. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

HAh.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I am still waiting also

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's ok with me if u distribute one to my house. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd definitely rep the forum! lets get those stickers done!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If I don't get mine in time for the meet I'm gonna hit u up there aaron 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Been waiting on mine for about a year now I believe

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

silverls said:


> Been waiting on mine for about a year now I believe
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yea me too I sent another message about 4 months ago to make sure she rememberd. But I'm not anticipating anything.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Bring on the stickers!:signs005::hope:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Guess what was waiting on me when I got home

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Guess what was waiting on me when I got home
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


what how heck did you manage to get one? I haven't gotten anything :wtf:

can someone tell me who i need to contact for this?:feedback::hope:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Guess what was waiting on me when I got home
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


How? From Helena?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> How? From Helena?


Yea

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would try to make my own but im on vaca now. Anyone wanna try it at "doityourselflettering.com" ? Let us know how ya do with font and sizing and effects. Maybe we can get a big batch made up. Ill try and work on it when i get home.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im pretty sure the font type is eurostile. Let me know what ya think


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I would try to make my own but im on vaca now. Anyone wanna try it at "doityourselflettering.com" ? Let us know how ya do with font and sizing and effects. Maybe we can get a big batch made up. Ill try and work on it when i get home.


how do you make 2 different color texts with that program?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm thinking it'll have to be 2 decals. I need to contact them to see if this can be done


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

can we please get this sorted out, were doing meets and mini meets and all these things but we cant get a sticker figured out on how we can distribute consistantly to the members? Let me know what i have to do to achieve this as ive tried to make your own programs online but i want a quality one not some pos. please advise


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the current one is great, but it great to have one that was meant to be on the inside of the window


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

the problem is... there isnt one really.. well there is but people arent getting it at all or having to wait months and months... this is something IMO that should be at least for sale constantly.. I found a decal shop locally and sent them an email lets see if they can/will duplicate, if so ill give u guys a shout with the price. I found a couple photoshop like programs on websites for custom stickers etc. but i want it to be quality and idk how those are...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

that one is definatly diffrent from mine. hmm...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH, when did you actually request your sticker? Just curious how far down she's made it on the list...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I pm her about 6 months ago.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I pm her about 6 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ok thanks. I'm at about 5 months, and she confirmed she had all my info on 9/19. Should be interesting to see if anyone else gets stickers over the next couple days since she supposedly does them in groups. But to make it to Texas, you'd think others would have received them already (since I thought they came from Ontario).


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I sent my info the 2nd time on 9/19 but I never got anything back. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

mine six months ago was also a second attempt she then pmd because i forgot to give my shipping address.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can someone get me the measurements of the decal? I'm having some made. Want to have them pretty identical. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> Can someone get me the measurements of the decal? I'm having some made. Want to have them pretty identical.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would say they're 1" tall by 6-8" wide. I don't have a measuring tape to go outside and get the exact right now, but that would be my guess


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

1.25" tallx 8" wide

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ok thanks im having them duplicated exactly how they are so, itll turn out nice the shop locally does a lot of great work. Im not sure on cost of them etc yet as i need to gauge how many are wanted etc can u please PM me if ur interested in one so i can get a number or just post on here that u want one please! u snooze u lose, im doing this soon. within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> ok thanks im having them duplicated exactly how they are so, itll turn out nice the shop locally does a lot of great work. Im not sure on cost of them etc yet as i need to gauge how many are wanted etc can u please PM me if ur interested in one so i can get a number or just post on here that u want one please! u snooze u lose, im doing this soon. within the next 2 weeks.


me please


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> ok thanks im having them duplicated exactly how they are so, itll turn out nice the shop locally does a lot of great work. Im not sure on cost of them etc yet as i need to gauge how many are wanted etc can u please PM me if ur interested in one so i can get a number or just post on here that u want one please! u snooze u lose, im doing this soon. within the next 2 weeks.


Ill take one, or two if you like 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Richie559z (Jan 24, 2013)

Id like one


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd take two.

BTW, my old site (w-body.com) had their design posted up on tearstonegraphics.com. 

http://tearstonegraphics.com/index....ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

They're $8 apiece (used to be $5.50). 

This is an option worth looking into as the decals would be available for anyone to buy for years to come. We wouldn't have to order them through a specific member. That is, unless the shop you know has a similar deal where they can put it up on a website and process orders that way.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll take two please!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't decide if I want one or two, so I can't decide whether I do one on the rear window or two on side rear windows. I think side stickers look good for modded cars that have other stickers, but will the side ones still look ok with a stock car?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Locking this thread as I spoke to Helena over the phone and got this all sorted out. Keep an eye out for a new thread in the General Discussion section.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...nt-cruzetalk-decal-enter-here.html#post173420


----------

